# Where to live - JVC / JLT OR GREENS? Advice needed.



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello all, this is my first main post but I have been using the forum as a resource for a long time. 

My husband and I will be moving to Dubai in the next few weeks and hoping you guys may be able to help with regards to accommodation. (We have already been to Dubai quite a few times, so do know the main areas etc)

This is a relocation with our current employment and have lots of friends that live in Dubai that can help with a lot of our questions, but although they are similar ages to ourselves (early 30's) a lot of them are single or have different priorities with regard to location. 

We are looking to live somewhere ideally GREEN as possible. We will be getting a car immediately, so have no worries commuting (currently do so anyway) 

I understand that we are moving to a desert and green is not in huge abundance and I can assure you that we have both been to Dubai lots of times for work already, so not a huge shocker.

However as this will be our home, we are looking to replicate as much as our home comforts as possible (safe walks / parks / trees / lakes etc .. ) 

The Greens and Views and Green community seem like a good choices but wondering if there anything else similar available to add that to our search areas?

These areas look nice but a little over what we ideally wanted to ideally spend on a 1 bhk alongside commuting. 

We will be bringing over our puppy a few months later, so want to find a area that is pet friendly and safe for lead walks.

I have been seeing lots of nice looking flats in JVC and JLT - Please can anyone share feedback of these areas. Are they near any parks or walking areas and if not, how long to get to one?? Do any of you live there could you give me your advice on the area. 

The duplexes in JVC Sandoval Gardens / Fortunato and Villa Myra look especially lovely!

Work is currently located in Deira so links to SZR needed but I understand that the rest of the operation will be moving to financial district not to far in future.

If anyone can give us a few more nice areas, I would appreciate it


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Greens is the greenest. Nothing else in Dubai comes closest. 

JLT now has a largish green park in the centre that used to be a lake, so there's some greenery there. Depending on your view you may also be able to overlook the greenery of Emirates Hills.

Another feasible option may be Motor City. There's some parks and greenways amidst the buildings.

JVT is all construction and desert with minimal landscaping.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Greens is the greenest. Nothing else in Dubai comes closest.
> 
> JLT now has a largish green park in the centre that used to be a lake, so there's some greenery there. Depending on your view you may also be able to overlook the greenery of Emirates Hills.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. Motor has been suggested a few times and looks lovely x 

Is JVC a building site too or JVT only? or are they the same place hahah ??


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

As they say out here, same-same.



Laduree said:


> Thanks for your advice. Motor has been suggested a few times and looks lovely x
> 
> Is JVC a building site too or JVT only? or are they the same place hahah ??


----------



## Pierreke (May 20, 2015)

I'd suggest MotorCity, they allow pets which is also not standard apparently, I thought of MotorCity as very green too! Well maintained and developed!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Also, bear In mind, green doesn't necessarily mean your pooch will be allowed in. If anything, it's likely NOT to be! For example, dogs can't get into parks or into beaches here.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Also, bear In mind, green doesn't necessarily mean your pooch will be allowed in. If anything, it's likely NOT to be! For example, dogs can't get into parks or into beaches here.


Thanks for the info. 

I knew about the beach but didn't know about the parks - thats a shame. 

Can I ask where do you walk your dog??


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Laduree said:


> Thanks for the info. I knew about the beach but didn't know about the parks - thats a shame. Can I ask where do you walk your dog??


 I live in Jumeirah so on the streets, but I'm moving to Motor City next year. On Facebook, take a look at Dubai Dog Society, you might find that of interest and I think there is one small dog park somewhere in JVT/C, not sure which, but I can't imagine it's like parks you get in the 'real' world.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Lots of folks walk their dogs in the desert area out near Al Qudra - its a way out for most (not from Motor City though) but in summer its a bit hot for everyone.

But to be clear there is nowhere in Dubai that is even close to the Uk in greenness. Nothing here lives without watering and than means very little grass, few shrubs and different trees. Everywhere is covered with a fine dusting of sand, meaning sandy roads, sandy houses and even block paving soon gets polished to s shine by the dust effects. Two floors down in our basement, the dust will cover your car with a coating in three weeks.

Welcome to Dubai - it makes going back to the UK all that nice for the green you'll miss.


----------

